# Programmas / Software >  Windows 7 valoda

## Tārps

Vai ir iespējams kompim, kur uzinstalēts Windows 7 krievu valodā, un tādējādi ir angļu un krievu valodas sajaukums, to krievu valodu nomainīt pret angļu. Vai arī tās ir divas dažādas programmas un jāsāk kompja dzīve no jauna ?

----------


## guguce

Pēc instalācijām spriežot daži ''lodziņi'' ir tā pārkrievoti, 
ka labāk mirs varoņa nāvē   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ar4

vai domā šo? http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdow ... 2fd500.exe

Windows 7 (32-bitu) angļu valodas paka.

----------


## Ar4

pamācība ko darīt pēc tam kad esi atvēris failu un ieguvis *.cab arhīvu
http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/05/2 ... windows-7/

----------


## marizo

Cik esmu lasījis, tad valodas pakas var uzinstalēt tikai dažām versijām (Ultimate), bet nevar Home versijai.

Man arī liekas, ka Win7 ir uzkrītošāks tas valodu sajaukums kā uz XP ar valodu paku.

----------


## Tārps

Paldies par padomiem, mēģināšu nomainīt valodu, vienīgi tas Windows 7 ir pilnais 64 bitu.

----------


## Ar4

http://download.windowsupdate.com/msdow ... a4ad27.exe

----------


## JDat

nonesiet nafig to 7 un uzlieciet XP.  :: 
Jā esmu 7 nīdējs un atbalsu XP.  ::

----------


## Ar4

es arī vnm atgriežos pie XP, un paralēli turu arī Ubuntu uz tā paša PC

----------


## ivog

> nonesiet nafig to 7 un uzlieciet XP. 
> Jā esmu 7 nīdējs un atbalsu XP.


 Tak jābūt galvu saspiedušam lai no Win7 ietu atpakaļ uz winXP. Manā lietošanā ir 3 kompji, no kuriem 2 ir nomainīta opsistēma no xp un win7. Atpakaļ ne par ko negribētu.
Valodas nomaiņa nav problēma - saviem 3 kompjiem esmu uzlicis latviešu valodu. Ja ir Ultimate vai Enterprise versijas, tad valodas paku var brīvi ielādēt, ja ir Home premium, tad pirms tam jāuzliek viens softiņš un tāpat to var izdarīt. Ja vēl neesi ticis galā, varu paskaidrot sīkāk kas un kā.

----------


## JDat

Nu kā? Stāsts iz dzīves:
Un windows 7 vajag palaist lai Line in streamo pa lokālo tīklu (interneta radio ķipa).
Uz Xp ātrākais veis ar windows media encoder. Laikam v9.
A uz Win7? Windows media essentials vai kā tur saucās tas sūds. Palažu sakonfigurēju. Viss labi līdz bŗidim ka'mer kāds uztaisa restart. Ielieku autorun projektu lai viss pats palaižas pie ieslēgšanās. I ko? Projekts atverās, bet no rikas jānospiež start. Sistēma nav automātiska. Tagad mācīties powershell, vai >NET lai tādu figņu sataisītu? Tas laiku prasa. Pumpēt bloatware un mācīties.

Uz XP viss easy. Uztaisi un strādā.

Gribēju izmantot savu iemīļoto SoX un Icecast. Uz XP strādā bez bēdām. Uz Win7 čakars lai palaistu. Prasa visādas huiņas. Jā var sēdēt un pētīt, ko un kā darīt. Bet man nav laika priekš tā visa. Uz XP palaid un darbojas. Kur te ir dullums? Man nav laika bīdīt zinātni, man jāstrādā.

Tā pat darbā daudz jātestē skaņaskartes, gan PCI, gan USB, gan FireWire. Uz XP roka piešauta. Tagad likt pa jaunu Win7 un čakarēties. Laika nav! Tā pat AVRdude, Bitbang uz native LPT portu. Un vēl. Zini, es izmantoju arī 1.44 disketes. Nafig? A tāpēc ka ir sintiņi ar disketēm... Ko Win7 man te var palīdzēt? Tāda darba specifika.

----------


## M_J

Pilnīgi piekrītu JDat.

----------


## Epis

man arī nav motīvācijas pāriet uz win7 vai ko jaunāku par XP sp3.
es pāriešu tikai tad kad dzīve piespiestīs, iznāks kāda progamma kura nav piejama uz XP, bet vispār visi tie jaunie windows produkti ne ar ko tā īsti pa lielam neatšķirās finkcionalitātē, vot 2011, 2012 gadā kautkur lasīju ka būs windows platforma priekš serveriem, un tas būs apmēram tā ka vairs nevaidzēs pašam mājās uzturēt kompi, cieto disku utt.. un tā vietā būs kāds lēts planšet dators, tablete, ipads, varēs īrēt, abonēt serverī savu virtuālo datoru un tad iejot tajā caur Netu, viss izskatīsies tā itkā būtu iegājis savā windows Os ejošā kompī, vot tas būs kautkas fundamentāli jauns, un tad varētu pāriet uz citu to citu versiju, vai arī tālā nāktnē kad 3D Tv maksās tik pat cik paraistais LCD un ta varētu būt 3D windows vide kur ar roku žestiem varētu pa to vidi darboties, vai ar balsti komandas dot. 
karoči kamēr nekas tā palielam tur tajos windowsos nemainās tikmēr nav jēga tērēt naudu un laiku to softu apgūšanai.

----------


## JDat

EPI! Virtualizācija jau strādā. Es varu no sava mobiļņika tikt pie sava mājas datora. Pēc būtības mani neinteresē kur tas "mājas" dators strādā. Vai manā dzīvokli vai uz DEAC. Tas tā, globāli. Protams photoshop darbināt caur remote nav prāta darbs.  ::

----------


## abidox

Pilnīgi piekrītu visiem XP atbalstītājiem. Ja kompis vajadzīgs, kā darba zirgs (software, hārdwāre, audio, video, TV u.c.) tad nekas labāks par XP no M$ nav izdomāts un tuvāko vismaz 5 gadu laikā arī nebūs. Par w 7 tad tiek, kuri kaut cik seko līdzil lietām zin, ka 7 ir ā pati VISTa (M$ oficiāli pazinoja, ka tā ir pilnīga izgāzšanās) tikai mazliet pielabota un nekā revolucionāra tur nav un nevar būt.
Principā w 7 ir domāts lai varētu pastaipīt kuram garāks...! un biezāks naudas maks. Pats esmu izmēģinājis visus trīs XP, VISTA, 7 un palieku viennozīmīgi pie XP jo tur viss ir uztaisīts un labi atstrādāts (nu blusas jau gan vēl var ķert) piemēram ja vajag nokonfigurēt tīklu td XP nav problēmu, bet 7 ir un pat visai pamatīgas nemaz nerunājot par svarīgu administrēšanas funkciju nēēsamību un tas vēl nav viss - patiesībā 7 trūkums varētu uzskaitīt un uzskaitīt vēl daudz.
Pagaidām vienīgie + ir iespēja vairāk RAMu ielikt, 64bit atbalsts, kautgan uz LV nopērkamajiem PC tam tikpatkā nav jēgas jo vidusmēra kompis LV ir 1,6 GHz procis + 1 - 2 GB atmiņa, kur ārzemēs vidusmērs ir 2,5< GHz + 2< GB un 1,6 GHz procis jau skaitās vēsture, bet tas tā mazliet offtopic.
Reāli M$ ar visu šito štelli pamazām sāk grimt, kā Titāniks.

P.S. 7 dizains arī diezgan tizls un diemžēl nogurdina acis.
vēl offtopic varu pateikt, ka MS office 2007 un jaunāks ir pilnīga tufta jo inovatīva nekā tur nav toties funkcījas pilnīgi savādāk saliktas (diezvai tā ir ērtāk???)

----------


## ansius

nav tik traki ar w7, uz manas mašīnas (Core2 Duo 3.16GHz, 2GB RAM (tulīt upgrade un 6GB), sistēma uz raid-0) stāv x64 sistēma. attiecīgi - strādā kudiš ātrāk par xp. un nav w7 tas pats kas vista, nu nevajag... 

par valodām - oficiāli no MS lapas novelc valodu "update" bet ar lietojumprogrammām ir jāskatās uz katru individuāli.

----------


## Texx

Windows 7 ir gana labs. It sevišķi standarta lietotājiem. Un Office 2010 ir labs. Man patīk.

----------

